# Wtb parts for ladies 1948 schwinn hollywood



## PTR863 (Jul 10, 2009)

PLEASE HELP ME!!!RECENTLY ACQUIRED A 1948 SCHWINN  HOLLYWOOD/ DX LADIES FRAME. LOOKING FOR PRETTY MUCH EVERY THING EXCEPT CHAIN GUARD, CRANK AND SPROCKET. AND SEAT POST. I KNOW THE LADIES FRAMES AREN'T WORTH AS MUCH AS THE MALE FRAMES, BUT THIS WAS MY MOM'S FIRST BIKE AND WOULD REALLY THINK SHE WOULD GET A KICK OUT OF IT SEEING IT RESTORED. EMAIL TO PETER AT ptr863@comcast.net. Thanks so much


----------



## militarymonark (Jul 10, 2009)

so you need s2 rims, rack, tank, fenders, light, handle bars and stem and the seat. Im sure some of the members can come up with these parts easy finds.


----------



## poolmike (Jul 11, 2009)

I just picked a '48ish Hollywood for my wife. This bike is amazingly complete. I have been looking for new wheels and tires, if I come up with any other part info, I will pass it on.


----------



## SimpleMan (Jul 11, 2009)

*Parts*

I have a tank with working horn, stem, bars and seat off of a 48' that I parted out. It all will need restored but is solid. Let me know if your interested and I'll take some pictures of the stuff I have.


----------



## aasmitty757 (Jul 11, 2009)

*S2's*

If you are one of those picky bike guys like a lot of us. You might want to know that knurled S2's did not come out until 1949.


----------



## PTR863 (Aug 3, 2009)

*1948 parts*



SimpleMan said:


> I have a tank with working horn, stem, bars and seat off of a 48' that I parted out. It all will need restored but is solid. Let me know if your interested and I'll take some pictures of the stuff I have.




HEY SORRY I DIDN'T RESPOND QUICKER IF YOU DO STILL HAVE THE PARTS I'D LOVE TO SEE THEM ptr863@comcast.net


----------

